# Seroquel started making me hear voices



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I've never been diagnosed as schizophrenic, and I have been on and off Seroquel for sleep for like 4 years. Anyway, as of lately when I take it before bed, I hear what sounds like voices sorta. Kinda like whispering. Or like there's someone in the hallway wispering with someone else. This scared the hell outta me so I stopped taking it immediately. Does this sound like I've developed something like schizophrenia?? It only happens when I take Seroquel.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Seroquel gave me auditory hallucinations as well. Once i stopped the Seroquel they went away and have never come back since. Its very likely its just the meds.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Keith said:


> Seroquel gave me auditory hallucinations as well. Once i stopped the Seroquel they went away and have never come back since. Its very likely its just the meds.


Thankyou for responding. They went away when I stopped taking it as well. It really freaked me the hell out. Again, thanks for your input.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

No prob man i know how you feel, it was not a pleasant experience.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah other people have reported they hear things too. I heard whispers and cackles on them :afr it was not pleasant, and my husband saw someone run down the hall while he was on these but they still push them like its perfectly fine to see and hear things 

its good you stopped taking them 
there are other meds out there that wont cause hallucinations or voices


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Keith said:


> Seroquel gave me auditory hallucinations as well.


Now that's irony. An antipsychotic producing a psychotic symptom.

Did those voices happen to tell you to eat everything in sight, which would explain Seroquel's infamy for weight gain?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Sounds like a hypnagogic hallucination.


----------



## Zman9 (Jun 23, 2011)

AprilEthereal said:


> I've never been diagnosed as schizophrenic, and I have been on and off Seroquel for sleep for like 4 years. Anyway, as of lately when I take it before bed, I hear what sounds like voices sorta. Kinda like whispering. Or like there's someone in the hallway wispering with someone else. This scared the hell outta me so I stopped taking it immediately. Does this sound like I've developed something like schizophrenia?? It only happens when I take Seroquel.


Wait, why were you originally put on this medication? Some sort of mood disorder?


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Zman9 said:


> Wait, why were you originally put on this medication? Some sort of mood disorder?


I was first put on this med cause my psychiatrist thought it would help my social anxiety (which it didn't). I took it for like 2 days and couldn't take the tiredness. I was falling asleep at work. That was like 3 or 4 years ago. After that, I've only been prescribed Seroquel to help me sleep, and I haven't been on it constant. I only use it a couple months at a time. I only wanted Seroquel because Ambien didn't work (only made me feel like I was tripping) , Trazodone didn't work. Trazadone made me really tired, but still never got any good sleep from it. Seroquel was the only thing that gave me good sleep (and insane munchies). So I've been using it as a sleeping aid off and on for a couple years. In the beginning I never heard voices on it, but after a while I started hearing things...and it just sorta got worse.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Have you tried zopiclone? for sleep
Yes it can be addictive but its far superior to seroquel and you do not get the insane munchies and hallucinations and the awful grinding headache you get on seroquel
Natural stuff can help, kratom for example


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

UltraShy said:


> Now that's irony. An antipsychotic producing a psychotic symptom.
> 
> Did those voices happen to tell you to eat everything in sight, which would explain Seroquel's infamy for weight gain?


haha It did make me hungrier lol I know ironic isnt it? Antipsychotics are serious pills I dont like the way Drs give em out like candy and at the same time not prescribe benzos its retarded.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Keith said:


> haha It did make me hungrier lol I know ironic isnt it? Antipsychotics are serious pills I dont like the way Drs give em out like candy and at the same time not prescribe benzos its retarded.


:agree


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Zopiclone is definitely not far superior. It's side effect rate might be better but it's pretty darn weak. It's hardly any better than ambien or benzos and if one zdrug didn't work at all odds of another doing so are pretty low. It does tend to be a bit smoother than ambien so you don't get that hyper or high feeling when it first kicks in and it hits more gaba receptors so sometimes it works a little better but it's nothing amazing compared to the other zdrugs. Zopiclone does interact with seroquel nicely though so you can take alot less seroquel for insomnia while taking both.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

I'd maybe try finding something else for sleep. My pdoc pushes Seroquel hard, claiming it produces some of the best REM sleep, but there's got to be something else that works for you without the long-term and short-term side effect profile.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

I heard voices on Seroquel, too. My doctor thought I was psychotic for blaming it on the medicine, so he put me in a hospital for a few days and fired me as a client because I stopped taking it on my own.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

The tricyclics are all stronger for sleep than zdrugs or benzos with lower side effect profile than antipsychotics. There's also trazadone. I use mirtazapine all the time (wipes your head out at first but that goes away usually in a week or so), trazadone when needed in winter (can't take it with too much sun exposure) and amitriptyline kind of as needed. Every now and then I have a few weeks or a month where I need extra help beyond what I'm already taking. Neurontin and lyrica can also help with sleep and anxiety but not nearly as strong as some of the other stuff. They generally have no side effects or no interactions though so if insurance pays for them why not take them.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Of all the meds I've tried for sleep I found that mirtazapine had the worst next day side effects, the tricyclics, seroquel, and benzos/z drugs weren't nearly as bad in that regard, but mirtazapine always without fail turns me into a total vegetable for some reason.


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah actually TCAs were brilliant for sleep
Nortriptyline, doxepin etc, all had great sleep inducing effects with no lethargy the next day but the hunger is bad, i found myself extremely hungry on TCA meds but not as bad as Seroquel.

Everyone should stay away from mirtazapine, it sounds more harm than good
i mean if it wipes your mind and turns you into a vegetable, how is that therapeutic?


----------



## dragongirl (Apr 6, 2011)

wow this thread rly freaks me out :afr


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Akane said:


> The tricyclics are all stronger for sleep than zdrugs or benzos...


Which, unfortunately, isn't saying much given that benzos & zolpidem don't sedate me at all. TCAs also do zip for me in terms of sleep. Years ago I was prescribed amitriptyline as a sleep aid, with instructions to take 20-30 mg. Did nothing, so I decided to up it to the max recommended dose of 150 and still didn't make me sleepy at all. Didn't dare to go higher given the toxicity of TCAs in OD. Same lack of drowsiness with a couple other TCAs.

I'd certainly agree all of the above should be tried before resorting to antipychotics that are currently handed out like candy. Antipsychotic scripts are common as dirt. Somebody taking an antipsychotic for psychosis, now that's a true rarity.


----------



## DistinctlyAmbiguous (Aug 23, 2009)

Arisa1536 said:


> Everyone should stay away from mirtazapine, it sounds more harm than good
> i mean if it wipes your mind and turns you into a vegetable, how is that therapeutic?


It's not that bad, and safer compared to Seroquel IMO. Very small doses (7.5mg) can reduce the hangover, especially if you needed to have a long relaxing brainless day, it's perfect.

I'm definitely not a supporter either, I've been slowly working on my 60x15mg for 8 months!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Seroquel made me calm, then turned me into an angry beast. The first dose dropped my BP so low I couldn't stand without fainting. Fun fun.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

The bad effects on your head from mirtazapine usually go away in a week even at higher doses. The cravings for chocolate are a worse side effect but then seroquel frequently makes people fix random unhealthy meals in the middle of the night and sometimes not even remember it so a chocolate craving is an improvement.


----------



## vcandrews (Mar 11, 2012)

*Seroquel and hearing voices*

I took Seroquel for three nights in a row and it did baaad things to me. At 300 mg it was killer strong, and made me feel horribly tired without putting me to sleep. I could feel it working and pulsating throughout my brain. It also made me hear voices that whispered stuff. Rustling noices and I was awakened after eventually sleeping for a few hours by a hypnagogic hallucination of a spaceship landing in my bedroom as well as rustling in the closet! A total trip! I feel slow and dull as well after taking it. Three days after stopping it I began to feel halfway normal again and hope I go completely back to normal.


----------

